

Show HN: Social Icon Generator – Create vector social icons in seconds - javierrincon
http://sig.proudsugar.com

======
lmerino
There will be a solution for this in the future. Right now you could use
[https://cloudconvert.org/svg-to-png](https://cloudconvert.org/svg-to-png) to
get the icons in PNG.

------
jambotox
Looks neat, but how can I transform the SVG I downloaded into PNG files?

